# Hifonics Boltar



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

Been quite a long time since I’ve been on here.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Nice amp.
It's been a long time since "Made in the USA" was a normal thing as well.


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you, they were the stuff to have back in the day. It sure does sound good.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

The first 15's I heard a million years ago was in my friend's mom's car, he had a Boltar hooked to I believe 2 Hifonics 15's. I sat in the back seat and the bass pushing me off the seat was a cool experience.


----------

